# Mora spoon knife



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I have a Mora spoon knife, I have noticed that the hook is quite aggressive compared to others. Would it hurt its function to grind back the point about a half inch maybe more to remove some of the hook thanks Mike


----------



## jopo (Jan 7, 2015)

I seem to remember I had the same thought on my first hook knife. First off, the knives are pretty cheap and tweaking tools is cool. It takes away that silly idea that you shouldn't mess with what's "right". That said, I wouldn't cut off the tighter radius end. If you are anything like I was, you'll likely learn that having the tighter radius at the end is great for cutting the part of the bowl closer to the handle (when you are holding the spoon bowl - handle facing away from you). If you don't like it though…carefully grind it away and make sure you don't heat up the metal enough to mess up the strength.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks I did grind it back just a bit not as much as i intended. I see how it works. thanks mike


----------



## polaski (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope it is OK to ask another questionhere about Mora hook knives.

I got one a few years ago and remember that it seriously needed honing. Is that the case now in 2018?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

yes you can ask. I have a Mora spoon knife and 2 straight knives, can't remember the models. The 2 straight knives i only have to strop, they were carving sharp out of the package The spoon knife however was sharp but not for carving, you will have to put your own carving edge on it. Also I find that a long bevel will give a better edge. Why they don't grind the bevel long on the spoon knives I don't know but they should. another thing blunt the point it diggs in when you don't want it too


----------

